# Are these people serious? Great Dane/Chi mixes?!?



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Can you really breed a Great Dane to a Chi?? I mean.. wow... A 110-180 pound dog to a 4-6 pound dog... What the heck does that look like??

But are these people serious??


Someone posted from craigslist.org-


this is a new and exoctic breed, Great dane and chihuahua. theyre 11 pups, all but 4 are spoken for. 2 males and 2 females. males 1200, females 1500. if interested and want more info, please e-mail. Have a Great Dane!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that makes me sick. i hope the mother was the great dane cause that would be torture the other way around!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> that makes me sick. i hope the mother was the great dane cause that would be torture the other way around!!!!!! :evil: :evil: :evil:



Exactly what I was thinking. But it is torture both ways if you think about it.. Cuz I mean, there is no possible way that can happen... At least naturally. They are messing up the breed! I'm not sure what they did, but I think they are a--holes.... Sorry for that, but I'm just ticked off about it.. I wanna :boxing: whoever bred those two together


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

It has to be a joke, no? If it's a chi male, it's disturbing. If it's a chi female, it's criminal. :evil:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

got to be a joke! If it isnt which i doubt if it is, it is completely and utterly sick and those people have a twisted mind!


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I hope that is a joke as well. That is sick! Also, I really don't even think it would be physically possible for a female chihuahua to mate with a great dane male. :shock:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG! What is this world coming to? :shock: :evil:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Good lord! These people should be shot! And asking sooo much for a MUTT. It's so gross.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I cannot see how that can happen...there is just too much of a size difference there...I am thinking it must be a joke. If it isnt then someone needs to be arrested cause that is just cruel


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Ya know, I thought it was a joke too because I saw an ad seeking a Chi/Rot mix a few weeks back... And in my mind, I'm just like 'What the ....?!?!' (Can't say the other word here..) And I replied by saying, "Are you serious?!!? There's no possible way that can happen!" And she said "A lady at the video store had one... Blah blah blah.." But I think she might have mistook it for maybe a mini pin since rots and pinchers have the same color... But I don't know.. I still say that's sick! And then there was another ad where this guy goes on and says "There are Rotweiller and Chihuahua fights down in Mexico. They have one Rot and 20 Chi's in one fight and put hot sauce all over the Chihuahuas. You can probably find a Chi/Rot mix there. E-mail me if you're interested and I'll give you the address." :evil: :evil: :evil: That really ticked me off and made me sick! It's so horrible and twisted how people can find it amusing or entertaining... God I am so mad!!!! :angryfire: :angryfire: :angryfire: :angry5: :angry5: :angry5:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

It has to be a put on or a lie Not that I see the humor in it :x If not they should just be shot. The people I mean :twisted:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

2pups622 said:


> sorry to change the subject on this insane subject i went to the site and look at this chi i found she so gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!>>>
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sfgate48-AT-sbcglobal.net/detail?.dir=15b9&.dnm=e3c1.jpg&.src=ph


That peson who posted that ad has posted the same kind of ad like that almost every week. Once he/she gets rid of the puppy, lo and behold, there is another one up for sale.... I'm concerned about that one.. In one ad, it said, " this chihuahua comes from a good line in japan." What the heck does that mean? I'm totally clueless about what he/she meant. I don't trust the ads the person posts up all the time... Sorry, but I do check occasionally. Yes, I know I am lame...


----------



## Martini's Mommy (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?i=45415

This person has got to be incorrect.. the third pic down looks like Italian Greyhound.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Martini's Mommy said:


> http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?i=45415
> 
> This person has got to be incorrect.. the third pic down looks like Italian Greyhound.


send her a dogster mail....


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

MissMolly said:


> OMG! What is this world coming to? :shock: :evil:


ditto! :x :evil:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

well i did email i said.. that realy isnt a chi and greatdane. you are joking right? HOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think it's disgusting either way :evil: 

kisses nat


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

well isnt that special i sent the email and now the page no longer exists and not recieving messages


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> well isnt that special i sent the email and now the page no longer exists and not recieving messages


i clicked on the link and it is still there, and it is accepting messages..... that's weird.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

hmm. your right :dontknow:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> hmm. your right :dontknow:


maybe the webpage was having a brain fart at the time you tried? i'm curious to know if they mail you back.....


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

I once saw a grayhound/chihuahua mix on petfinder up for adoption. It was the craziest looking dog I had ever seen. It looked exactly like a tan colored short coat chihuahua in the head but the body was all greyhound. Kind of creepy looking... Nothing surprises me anymore when stupid people decide they should start breeding dogs.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

2pups622 said:


> sorry to change the subject on this insane subject i went to the site and look at this chi i found she so gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!>>>
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/sfgate48-AT-sbcglobal.net/detail?.dir=15b9&.dnm=e3c1.jpg&.src=ph


OMG GEORGUS!!!!!!!! :love5:


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

Look at this!


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Ok...that pic is cute!

Breeding Chi to Great Dane is crazy!! :shock: 



> I once saw a grayhound/chihuahua mix on petfinder up for adoption. It was the craziest looking dog I had ever seen. It looked exactly like a tan colored short coat chihuahua in the head but the body was all greyhound. Kind of creepy looking... Nothing surprises me anymore when stupid people decide they should start breeding dogs.


It was probably an Italian Greyhound/Chihuahua Mix. IGs are cute they look like mini greyhounds and are about 13-15 inches tall.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I agree, that pic is adorable.
But that whole thing has to be a joke, or stupidity, or something. I refuse to believe someone in their right mind would actually do something like that. :evil:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

blossom said:


> I agree, that pic is adorable.
> But that whole thing has to be a joke, or stupidity, or something. I refuse to believe someone in their right mind would actually do something like that. :evil:



people never cease to amaze and disgust me. you wouldn't think puppy mills or pit bull fighting would exist but they do. some people will do anything for money. :x


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, that's a cold, sad fact...


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

> It was probably an Italian Greyhound/Chihuahua Mix. IGs are cute they look like mini greyhounds and are about 13-15 inches tall.


Italian greyhounds are cute, but this was in fact a full size greyhound. I can't remember his stats right now but he weighed approximately 50lbs. That was my initial thought until I read the whole adoption ad :shock:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Jessica said:


> I hope that is a joke as well. That is sick! Also, I really don't even think it would be physically possible for a female chihuahua to mate with a great dane male. :shock:



The mother is more than likely the GD. If it was the chihuahua who was the mother and she had 11 puppies??? No way has to be the other way around it would have killed her :?


----------

